# 105, Ultegra, and Dura-Ace Question



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

I tried looking this up, but was unsucessful. If anyone would rather send me a link that would help, that's fine also.

But my question is what are the major pros and cons for these three sets?

Can an expert rider do well with 105's? Do you really have to be a serious rider to consider the two higher end ones?

Basically, what makes the Dura-Ace better than the Ultegra better than the 105's? 

edit: I guess better is too strong of a word. I mean to say what makes one more preferable to the serious riders? Why would Lance Armstrong choose DA over Ultegra over 105's?

Just confused.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

rkdvsm said:


> edit: I guess better is too strong of a word. I mean to say what makes one more preferable to the serious riders? Why would Lance Armstrong choose DA over Ultegra over 105's?
> 
> Just confused.



Weight. DA is the lightest. The most expensive.

The shifting is more precise the "better" the group.

An expert can do just fine with 105s(expert being the key word). The expert would probably have the best before he/she is considered an expert anyway.


----------



## heckler963 (Dec 28, 2005)

it's like a bmw 3 series, 5 and 7 series 

325i, 525i etc.

more expensive and performance...

all the above series can bring you from point A to point B...


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I've had bikes with 105 and with Ultegra and could not tell the difference between the two when riding.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Dewd, we love ya and are happy to opine but please please quit crossing posting. I feel like just as soon as I've answered one of your questions on an issue, I come across it in a different forum.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

jtolleson said:


> Dewd, we love ya and are happy to opine but please please quit crossing posting. I feel like just as soon as I've answered one of your questions on an issue, I come across it in a different forum.


I don't know what you mean by cross-posting. I never asked about 105's, DA, etc. in another forum. This was a question about Shimano stuff so I ask it here. In another post I asked about Specialized gear so I asked it there. Other than my first post about the Allez (which is where I did cross) I don't think I asked the same question twice in other forums. 

If I did, I'm sorry, but I don't think I did


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

*Really?*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=696321#post696321


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

Dura Ace has the big weight advantage due to titanium bits. the other groups Ultegra , 105 & next years Tiagra have more in common. Most parts are almost the same in quality & weight. Some may very greatly. Find a Shimano parts book & compare.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

*Sorry...*



jtolleson said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=696321#post696321


Tarmac Comp - 105's
Tarmac Expert - Ultegra's
Tarmac Pro - Dura Ace's

Which would you pick? I think that the Shimano drivetrain is the main difference right. All three bikes are carbon fibers, I believe.

If you make a pick, explain why you picked it. Namely, are you a serious rider desiring races?

That's what I wrote. There is overlap, but the emphasis is on the ride quality between the three bikes. I wanted to mainly know what people thought about the three bikes. I didn't do that very well. Again, I'm really sorry for bringing you discomfort.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Discomfort? Are you serious? You know what, forget it. My only point was that it would help both you and those of us who have tried to address your MANY overlapping threads is that it would help all of us to keep the discussion in 1-2 places tops.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Evan Evans said:


> Dura Ace has the big weight advantage due to titanium bits.


When you add rider weight, water bottles, seat pack, etc.....in the overall scheme of things, the weight difference is very minimal...


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Balance*

It's all about balance. Open your checkbook and see what your balance is and decide what you can afford. You will not win or lose a race because of your choice.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Listen to this man.....Very good advice.....


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

jtolleson - you need to back off on the caffine....


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Dumping Weight*



Dave Hickey said:


> ...the weight difference is very minimal...


As my teenager so eloquently puts it - "just take a good dump before you ride."


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

jtolleson said:


> Discomfort? Are you serious? You know what, forget it. My only point was that it would help both you and those of us who have tried to address your MANY overlapping threads is that it would help all of us to keep the discussion in 1-2 places tops.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


Woah...what's going on here. I thought I said sorry? Did you have a bad day? I don't remember insulting you. I just remember saying that I'm sorry for the cross posting and the discomfort that it brought you because clearly it was an annoyance. Please don't read too much into internet message boards especially with that previous post. It's really pointless when you realize I meant no harm. 

While I'm at it I apologize to other who have been annoyed at my cross posting, but as far as I can tell, I only did it with my first post. (Please don't go searching for all my threads to prove me wrong) But again, if I did it with any others, then I'm sorry for that.


----------



## baylor (Oct 1, 2003)

Dude, relax. I don't think she's offended... it seems like you are the one who is overreacting. I actually thought she was pretty polite since lots of folks get truly flamed for multiple postings. I have a theory, though. I'm guessing (and I don't mean this as a joke or any insult) that english is not your first language ... am I right?

Seems to me that there was just a style thing that made you guys like two ships passing in the night.

And you did make like three separate threads all essentially asking if you should buy the Specialized Allez Elite (albeit asked in different ways) and two more with the DA/105/Ultegra thing, so I think that it really couldn't have been broached much more politely that jt did, but to each his own I guess.


----------

